# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #42



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Rights vs. Privileges, the lying media and Snowflake News!

As always we appreciate you all listening to our nonsense.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-16T00_01_44-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What is a right?

Listen to the podcast and then tell me.

This is the root of all things - almost.


----------



## Full_bag_of_marbles (Apr 20, 2017)

http://www.firstamendmentcenter.org/profanity-the-first-amendment/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

When determining if something is a "right" we can simply go to the source.
https://www.billofrightsinstitute.org/founding-documents/bill-of-rights/

That being said, In 1986, Congress enacted the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA).
https://www.cms.gov/regulations-and-guidance/legislation/emtala/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> When determining if something is a "right" we can simply go to the source.
> https://www.billofrightsinstitute.org/founding-documents/bill-of-rights/
> 
> That being said, In 1986, Congress enacted the Emergency Medical Treatment & Labor Act (EMTALA).
> https://www.cms.gov/regulations-and-guidance/legislation/emtala/


The Bill of Rights are not the source, Dear. As a matter of fact, they are not all of our rights but the ones that the framers figured to be the ones most important to securing the constitutional republic. The source of our rights is our Creator.

People have been dying since the beginning. Some could afford a doctor to prolong the inevitable while others could not. EMTALA is a mandate by the government, but that, of course, is not a "right" as it takes from some to give to others. That makes it a luxury that is bestowed upon some people that is paid by either the hospitals or the tax payers.

Miss USA gave the correct answer. Good for her. It is refreshing to hear a beauty pageant contestant have the intelligence to go with the correct answer and not the PC answer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can tell I was tired. Hot weather is coming to Alabama. It wears me down, big time. Were it not for the good pay and medical benefits of my job, I'd move to a cooler climate.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I liked the show. Very serious but thought provoking.

As far as "Rights", you only have what you can defend.


----------

